# Anxiety and depression with IBS



## Linda25 (Jun 8, 2004)

hi everyone,I am wondering if anxiousness is a big factor in IBS. I was feeling good this morning (short lived), and then the anxiety, depression, nervousness has set in. I just started librax, 2 days ago, and though I know it takes a while or meds to work, I am very anxious. I think I need to take a xanax now too.A feeling of being scared and distant floods over me, and it is so upsetting. I have IBS/C, and besides all the other symptoms, I find the anxiety is the pitts.Anyone else feeling this way? I try so hard to talk myself through this blue periods. It's not easy, and it scares me. Is paxil at all helpful with this syndrome, besides librax?any and all comments welcome... thanksLinda


----------



## DivaMom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi, Linda,I found this BB two days ago. I'm a professional singer and music teacher whose life has spun out of control this year with IBS. I've fought depression for 25 years... no anxiety (except for stage fright) until this spring when several stressors hit our family at once. The IBS has gone from once every few weeks, to every third day, to every morning. Thank God for summer vacation... time to get this sorted out!Last week the doctor took me off Librax and Prilosec (I have reflux) and put me on Zelnorm, Protonix, and Bentyl. I'm a zombie, sleepless at night, and headachy.And some anxiety has indeed crept in.But, I will fight not to give in to those worthless feelings! I have a loving family and rewarding (challenging and often infuriating)job. This thing WILL NOT get me down, and if I need to live on brown rice and green tea the rest of my life, so be it! And Linda, if the anti-anxiety meds help, go for it.Hang in there. We are not alone.


----------



## Linda25 (Jun 8, 2004)

hi Divamom,thanks so much for your understanding words. I also have a family that I am trying to stay strong for. I've been like a nutcase over the last couple months trying to figure out with was going on. Now, with the anxiety and panicky feelings, I feel like my whole system is on overdrive. It's like my brain can't keep up with the shakiness. Scary as hell.I've also had major family stress in March and I believe that is what has triggered off there horrendous feelings. Plus, i had to go to 3 gastrointerologists to get a diagnoses. Ive been through every test imaginable, so I guess it's process of elimination. The first two guys were telling me that there's nothing wrong, and my stomach is fine. Yeah, right!! The stomach and the brain are very much connected and I feel like I get electrical shocks from my stomach to my head which knocks me for a loop.How long were you on librax? I also have the reflux thing and am using prevacid (though doesn't seem to have helped much). Boy, you seem like you're having a tough time too, but I love your attitude. I had to go for the xanax a little while ago to try and help me think straight. I'm not giving in to this #### either. I will be finished working (though I've missed lots of time because of this) at the end of June.I really need the summer to sort things out as well. Does brown rice and green tea really help? thanks so muchLinda


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

Dear all,All that sounds familiar. IBS is a humbling experience. I used to tell myself all I had was a sore stomach, and was prone to diarrhea. But this summer things have changed. I am very stressed out, teaching a lot and cannot do it. Morning are very bad and that puts me down. Since I do recognize the anxiety of being sick feeds on the sickness, I have started to take paxil this tuesday. I will be glad to report on this -- if it helps. So far, it has not. But as Linda says, these things take time (probably up to 3 weeks). Prozac in the past was helpful, but then again I never felt as bad as I do now. It is scary. I am 29, full of plans and ambitions and am starting to doubt about what life (even love life) will look like for me. But, yes, DivaMom is correct; we cannot be beaten. But it is lonely and hard. It is nice to find you here. Who else understands this? What is the point of talking about something that makes you feel embarassed if people are not really able to help anyway? I prefer not to . I say I have a bad stomach instead (which happens to be true). We will beat it. One day at the time.Best wishes!


----------



## Sara Mudie (Apr 16, 2004)

One day at a time is something I'm trying very hard to do instead of the anxiety building up for weeks ahead of an event I have to attend. I am embarrassed and ashamed about this as people cope with far bigger stuff don't they. But I'm not coping well and having a bad time just now. Hoping to get back on track to something resembling normal soon. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

We should not be ashamed of our anxiety. I have read that anxiety prone people are HIGHLY INTELLIGENT.







Yes, it is not a consolation to realize that. But we WILL conquer these periods. And live a more normal life -- although we need not BE NORMAL. No one is! As we, ourselves, can tell -- no one really knows what goes on in someone s heart and mind... and what difficulties people we find to be doing so well are really experiencing. I told my shrink that I did not understand how my self-talk could not lead my body back to feeling more in peace. She rightly asked if people with ashma or high blood pressure can accomplish that. The asnwer is no. At some point it is very hard. I also mentioned how upsetting to have lost control. To which she again rightly mentioned that I -- and all of us here, one way or another -- are the ones really in control. Because DESPITE all the details we have to think about, the more pressured routine we endure, the emotional stress this condition impinges on our lives, we STILL do a lot: we still work (yes, somedays we cannot - so what?), we still have our sense of humor (let s not allow it to leave us), we still look good (yes, some days more than others), we still have intelligent things to say and many things to accomplish. We are inspired, creative, humbled by our daily dramas and because of it more human every day. Who said we are not in control? Who has more than we do, really?Take good care.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

Linda25,Try chamomile, mint, and fennel instead of green tea -- because green tea has some caffeine, I guess, which you can definetely do without. You want things to both soothe your stomach and calm you down a bit. Drinks lots of those teas cold or hot.best!


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

G2004--i've heard that too, that people with high anxiety are very intelligent...perhaps cuz we dwell on things over and over again...? take everything so seriously and observe every part of a situation...


----------



## Linda25 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi everyonethanks for your responses. I had a real bad night last night and today. I started taking the librax, and usually at night I take ambien to sleep, and last night it wasn't working. I was woken up by a feeling that starts in my gut and goes right to my head. It went on all night. Spasms from my gut to my brain. Plus there were hot sensations in my face (anxiety), heart palpatations, and it was a mess.Today I was reading that librax should not be taken if someone has a hiatal hernia, thyroid diseas, and constipation... all of which I have!I don't think doctors listen when I talk. It's bad enough putting up with the pain, bloating and constipation, but not zapped awake over and over is awful. I feel like a zombie today.I don't know if life is ever going to go back to normal. This is all so hard to deal with. This anxiety and hot flashes of the face are really discouraging. I just tried taking a nap, and it keeps happening again.. Can this be the drug interactions? How long does it take to the effect of librax to settle in?I am at my witts end here.. Help!Linda


----------



## Linda25 (Jun 8, 2004)

p.s.if anyone else has similar problems and symptoms, please feel free to email me at sophia125###aol.comI would appreciate all and any input..thanks againLinda


----------



## DivaMom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi, Linda, So sorry to hear it's not going great for you at this time (fingers crossed that you'll improve soon). Librax worked wonders for me for the first two months I took it... then things got worse at home/work and the Librax no longer did the job. The newest mix of meds have made IBS worse for the time being. Doc says to give it a few more days. We'll see.Minimum, I think you're right -- it's the highly intelligent, creative, and intuitive among us who tend to be prone to it. Today I found out that most of my female relatives have some form of "tummy trouble". Thanks, girls.G2004, I had my first counseling session today... you are right on. It IS about control (that Serenity Prayer is the key) and our self-talk. The mind-gut connection just amazes me. I still get stage fright after 25 years of professional singing and conducting, so I've picked up a few tricks to calm myself. I'm going to expand that line of thinking several times a day and see if that helps the tummy.Hang in there. Y'all have convinced me to try the tapes and to keep a food journal. Thanks so much for the feedback.DivaMomemail suzanneliles###cox-internet.com


----------



## peppertree (Jun 2, 2004)

linda,i understand completely, had panic attacks and anxeity for over 22yrs. took just about everything, but there is always hope, we never give in or give up. i took paxil didnt work for me because i was totally emotionless, i didnt want that. took celexa for 4 yrs, and now on effexor,, which is working well for anxiety. however, ibs is a differnt story. the docs are scratching thier heads on this one, they dont know either what to do. guess we are all thier guinna pigs. i was told lomotil is good for dierreah, gonna try that. i dont have the constipation, but the dierreha, sometimes i think i would rather have the other. try to figure out what foods effect you to. i have found cheese, which is love, gives me dierrhea, you kept you faith going, and i will keep you in my prayers,, all of you


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Peppertree,Were you ever been prescribed Xanax for your anxiety? My chronic diarrhea was caused by anxiety, not IBS, and the Xanax stopped it in one day! Also taking Effexor, but it was the Xanaxf that stopped the D. Maybe something for you to consider, though you may need to see a psychiatrist for it. Take care.


----------



## Linda25 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi thanks everyone.Yes, I have xanax here. I was using sporadically for the anxiousness over the last couple weeks.I like it a lot in fact. Now that I am taking librax, I can't get any sleep. I get those gut to brain zaps that wake me up and put me into a panic. It doesn't stop. I tried xanax, but now it's having an adverse affect because of the librax. I even tried ambien (which always worked), and now that won't work either.I really think I want to get off this librax and go on an antidpressant/anxiety med, plus the xanax.BTW, does IBS ever go away completely??Linda


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Mine has with Xanax//also take Effexor, but Xanax stopped the D.


----------

